# Panasonic POS System Help



## techno101 (Sep 2, 2008)

I recently bought some Panasonic JS-930 POS units from a company going out of business and I reloaded them with XP, however I connot locate the touchscreen drivers or any other drivers for these units anywhere and Pansonic does not have them listed on their website and has not been much help? 

Can anyone let me know if they have knowledge of where I can get the drivers for these units or provide me with any other helpfull information. Thanks.

Kate


----------



## elephant007 (Aug 31, 2008)

Wouldn't this require Windows XP Tablet Edition since it has a touchscreen?

with less than 5 minutes of searching on Google I found this

http://www.panasonic.com/business/pos/softwaredownloads/index.asp?Submit=search&Select=DropList1#

I know it's a JS-950, worth a shot though huh?


----------

